# Assistance in adding speakers



## OtisCole (Jun 16, 2010)

I would like to add one in-ceiling set of speakers inside and one set of outdoor speakers on the screened in porch. I would like these to work independently and/or together. I would like to play my i pod through them or play through my receiver. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Shack, Most receivers in the $600+ range have two zones and some even have powered zones. This means that you can have two different souses playing in different areas of the house. Are you looking at a new receiver or are you planning to use an existing one?


----------



## OtisCole (Jun 16, 2010)

I will probably have to purchase a new receiver. I have a niles IR repeater system in place right now. My cable box is all that's connected and it's located in my basement/garage. I can put the new receiver there as well for listening to the radio. My problem is that I would rather have my I pod up stairs where i can actually control it and not just have to forward to the next song until I find one I want. 


ALSO- am I supposed to use "Quick Reply" or "Add new Reply"?????


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a budget in mind for a receiver? 

You can use either the quick reply or the new reply both get you the same result.


----------



## OtisCole (Jun 16, 2010)

any chance I can stay under $500 for the receiver and get anything worth having?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would highly recommend this Onkyo 807 for $550. Its factory reconditioned but is as good as new and comes with full warrentee.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

You could run a wire for an iPod dock along with the speaker wire. Just find out what type of wire you need (some are S-Video, some are RCA, some are phono, etc). Then head over to www.monoprice.com and get the length you need.

Other, more expensive, options are WiFi dock and network ready receiver. The new Onkyo TX-NR708 is networkable.


----------

